# problem with my new lund boat order!!!



## THEFISHHUNTER (Jan 26, 2008)

I ordered a new lund from a dealer in "southest michigan" on February 20th during the detroit boat show. I really like the dealership and the owner. However, he said the boat would be in stock in 4-6 weeks. I dropped off my motor on week #4 so he can mount it when the boat comes in. He then tells me the boat is scheduled to be "painted" on april 16th and it would be in stock approximately 2 weeks after that. Now making the total wait of 10 weeks minimum. Has anyone else experiened something like this and what if anything did you do? And btw I left a $200.00 deposit after he told me 4-6 weeks and I would be fishing right after last ice. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hmdomn (Sep 22, 2008)

That happened to a friend of mine......the dealership said the right things to get him to order the boat. When the dealership took his deposit, they took their time getting things around because they knew my buddy wasn't going anywhere else. Frankly, I would have your dealership throw in some free things to compensate for the inconvience. Otherwise, I would take the deposit back and tell them you'll order it elsewhere. Trust me--if they want your money, they'll get on the phone and find your boat! Lots of other dealers out there that may have your similar boat in stock.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Those things happen when something ordered is manufactured. Same thing can happen if you order a new automobile. It always depends on scheduling at the manufacturer. I wouldn't count on them moving up the manufacture date. Be patient, its coming!
Evidently you felt you were getting a very good price on your new Lund. I know what its like waiting to pick up a new boat, especially a new Lund. I bought mine from stock and couldn't wait to pick it up. When that boat does come in, you'll be biting at the bit to get it home!
By the way, what are ya gettn'? Man, its almost a sin to say you ordered a new Lund and not give specifics :lol:


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I ordered a new Lund last year. I was told that it would be 6 weeks from the day that I ordered it, it ended up being 12 week's. I wasn't real happy at the time, now it doesn't seem like such a big deal. I doubt that it is the dealer's fault that the boat is late.


----------



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

I sold Lund boats years ago. There may be a possibility that the dealer could do a dealer trade for one another dealer had in stock. I did this a few times. There is less profit in it for the dealer, but it is better than loosing a sale. You may be better calling all Lund dealers, and locating a boat in stock at another dealer, and making a longer drive to pick it up. If you do this please inform the dealer you ordered from that you are forfiting your deposit. Another option would be to get a Crestliner. They are very good boats, (just as good or better than Lund) and have the advantage of a welded hull...no rivits to leak. I prefer the welded hull. My 1997 Polarcraft welded hull bass boat has been beat pretty hard, and does not leak a drop. From my experience with rivited hulls, they would be leaking badly by now. Lund has the sales advantage of brand recognition. You pay extra for that. I remember the Lund factory orders were behind the promised date like that back in 1990 also. If you do stick with the Lund, I am sure you will enjoy it. They are great boats!


----------



## THEFISHHUNTER (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the info everone. The excuse given to me is lund is now working with 1 shift vs. 2. I hope it doesn't take 12 weeks like one of the responses. Ugh! I am getting a rebel 1625 tiller. Its not the xl. Too much for me right now with a new baby and all. I had a 25 horse 4 stroke merc I'm putting on it. 

Thanks again, ill just have to be patient for a while longer now.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

lund only makes a particular boat after they get an order(unlike many companys that run off so many of each model) and naturally certain dealers(big volume) get preference..when buying a lund best to order 4 months in advance or buy an existing boat at the dealer..smokercraft used to have the same problem and many of the fiberglass outfits have a big LAG time....returning to the factory for work and repair also can be a nightmare


----------



## k8vol (Aug 11, 2003)

with the economy the way it is supplyers and only 1 shift you will see this more now then in good times. and all thing running as they are we are haveing problems getting lawn and garden equipment and engine parts and the season is not here yet. steve k8vol


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

THEFISHHUNTER said:


> Thanks for all the info everone. The excuse given to me is lund is now working with 1 shift vs. 2. I hope it doesn't take 12 weeks like one of the responses. Ugh! I am getting a rebel 1625 tiller. Its not the xl. Too much for me right now with a new baby and all. I had a 25 horse 4 stroke merc I'm putting on it.
> 
> Thanks again, ill just have to be patient for a while longer now.


 
Yep the dealer told you exactly what he needed to, in order to get your business. I would do as another suggested and just hit up for time lost fishing and miseading you on the dates. It is rather obveous that he was fully aware of the wait time and miss led you to get the deal. This isnt a good way to start a business relationship so make him make the deal fair. 
Threaten to walk if he doesnt comp you for your time, and him being missleading. I'd say $50.00 per hour of lost fishing time is fair:lol:


----------

